# Illuminated  Exit  Signs



## north star (Apr 23, 2020)

*% = % = %*

I have a bldg. with 2 Men's Restroom & Shower Areas
and 2 Women's Restroom and Shower Areas that are
being gutted and renovated ( all in one single story bldg. ).

In the Women's Restrooms, there is one exterior door,
a small vestibule, then another door ( all for privacy ).
The plans indicate 1 - Lighted Exit Sign installed on the
interior side, above each door.

In the Men's Restroom, there is one set of exterior Double
Doors in to each Men's Restroom & Shower Areas...….The
plans indicate 1 - Lighted Exit Sign on the interior side, above
each set of Double Doors.

There are multiple Emergency Light Fixtures in each restroom.

The applicable Code is the 2020 NEC.

*Q1):* Are Lighted Exit Signs "required" at the above described
locations, or just nice to have ?

*Q2):*  Would non-illuminated Exit Signs be compliant ?

Remember, there is only one "obvious" door in & out for each
of the Women's Restrooms, and one set of "obvious" double
doors for each of the Men's Restrooms.

Please cite the applicable Code Articles.

Thank you for your input !

*% = % = %*


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2020)

NO
Exit signs not required in rooms or areas that require only one exit or exit access

1013  EX  # 1   in 2015 IFC, will have to check the section in IBC

NO


----------



## north star (Apr 23, 2020)

*$ : $ : $ : $*

Thank you ***cda*** !

*$ : $ : $ : $*


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2020)

I would agree with CDA...Typically 1 exit, no signs or e lights required, but the lighting has changed recently for electrical room and large bathrooms...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 28, 2020)

NS, Check for *emergency lighting* and *fire notification  *requirements.

I would think after a person exits the bathroom you would look down the hallways
for exit signage.


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2020)

*@ * @ * @*

Thank you ***steveray*** &  ***Pcinspector1***  !

*7 = 7 = 7*


----------

